# Netbeans - Dropdown Menü erstellen?



## MisterSeven (16. Jan 2011)

Grüß euch!

Ich habe in Netbeans eine Benutzoberfläche erstellt und möchte nun folgendes machen:
- Wenn man auf einen Button klickt (könnt ihr euch in der Grafik ansehen, die Buttons Aufträge und Planung), dann soll sich ein DropDown Menü öffnen (wie z.B. wenn man in Windows auf dem Desktop mit der rechten Maustaste ein Icon anklickt). 
Aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich das machen könnte. 







Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen 

Grüße
seven


----------



## gman (16. Jan 2011)

Hmm, wie man so ein Kontextmenü hinbekommt weiß ich auch nicht. Aber eventuell könntest du das ja über einen
Wizard/Dialoge lösen?


----------



## jgh (16. Jan 2011)

mmmh, evtl verstehe ich deine frage auch falsch...aber warum nimmst du denn nicht ein einfaches JPanel (o.ä.), das beim drücken des Buttons erscheint und hängst einen FocusListener daran, das beim focusLost das Panel wieder entfernt?

oder wenn es du wirklich nur vordefinierte Aufträge hast, nimm doch gleich eine JCombobox anstelle des Buttons, oder sowas in der Art?!


----------



## Gastredner (17. Jan 2011)

Drop Down Buttons in Swing: A New Alternative | Javalobby
Santhosh Kumar's Weblog : <a href="https://myswing.dev.java.net/MyBlog/MySwingTree.html">Santhosh Kumar's Weblog</a>
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/11944-drop-down-menue-toolbar-button.html

Drei verschiedene Lösungen. Nummer 1 nutzt die API von Netbeans, Nummer zwei beschreibt einen DopdownButton mit getrenntem Popup-Button und Nummer drei nimmt ein Bild aus der Java-Look-and-Feel-Beschreibung als Vorbild.


----------



## MQue (17. Jan 2011)

Schau dir den GUI- Builder von Netbeans mal an, der ist ganz gut solange du danach im GUI- Code nichtsmehr ändern willst.
Also zieh einfach einen Button auf dein Main-Panel, dann klicke denn Button an undauf der rechten Seite erscheint dann alles was du brauchst - von den Styles für den Button bis zu den Listenern, die du an den Button anhängen kannst:

NetBeans IDE - Swing GUI Builder (Matisse) Features

Schau auf jeden Fall, dass du das MVC- Pattern anwendest.
lg


----------

